# Knee pads for enduro



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

There are plenty of knee pads out there, ranging from DH specific (I am thinking Kyle Straights and 'worse') through to the light weight (G-Form). However, for doing enduros, what is "enough" protection?

I have been looking at IXS stuff. CRC have both the Slope EVO and Hack knee pads on sale at the moment. The Hack looks like it would do well for enduro, but then is it enough? Or would I be better off going for the Slope EVOs?

Any and all experience, thoughts, advice welcomed :thumbsup:

At the end of the day, I do not want to go too far overboard, but still want decent protection, if that makes sense.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

This is hard for anyone else to answer for you. Comes down to what fits you best and what course you're riding. But you know that already.

I've never worn or seen the IXS pads, so I can't offer much insight there. There are some online reviews, and judging from those the Hack doesn't seem too promising to me. " The knee cup is pretty massive to say the least and the overall profile is pretty large and more akin to a traditional plastic skate pad." (Link.) That, with no knee-side padding, doesn't sound like what I'd want for enduro. The Slopes seem a lot more like I'd be looking at.

I've been happy enough with 661 D30s and even Fox launch pros, both more boring than what you're looking at. YMMV.


----------



## 8valvegrowl (Mar 4, 2009)

I picked up a set of Kali Aazis soft knee pads. Very happy with them so far. Good coverage/strength, but decently light/breathable. Very pedal friendly. 

I looked at/tried on the G-Forms at the shop where I picked up the Kalis, but I worried about overall protection in a crash. I pedaled around a bike with TLD, Kali, and G-form pads. The Kali seemed the best balance of protection and pedal-friendliness.

I say go try some pads out at a store, there is no one size fits all approach.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

OldManBike said:


> This is hard for anyone else to answer for you. Comes down to what fits you best and what course you're riding. But you know that already.
> 
> I've never worn or seen the IXS pads, so I can't offer much insight there. There are some online reviews, and judging from those the Hack doesn't seem too promising to me. " The knee cup is pretty massive to say the least and the overall profile is pretty large and more akin to a traditional plastic skate pad." (Link.) That, with no knee-side padding, doesn't sound like what I'd want for enduro. The Slopes seem a lot more like I'd be looking at.
> 
> I've been happy enough with 661 D30s and even Fox launch pros, both more boring than what you're looking at. YMMV.


Yeah, sadly this is true. Was just wondering if there was any consensus/agreement on any slightly more enduro-specific pads.

Thanks for taking time to reply :thumbsup:


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

8valvegrowl said:


> I picked up a set of Kali Aazis soft knee pads. Very happy with them so far. Good coverage/strength, but decently light/breathable. Very pedal friendly.
> 
> I looked at/tried on the G-Forms at the shop where I picked up the Kalis, but I worried about overall protection in a crash. I pedaled around a bike with TLD, Kali, and G-form pads. The Kali seemed the best balance of protection and pedal-friendliness.
> 
> I say go try some pads out at a store, there is no one size fits all approach.


Yeah, it seems to be a fine line. As for trying them on, sadly out of the question. The joys of being small town New Zealand. LBS does not keep knee pads in stock. Any that are brought in are by order.

I will definitely have a look at the Kali's. Thanks!


----------



## robin_hood (Feb 8, 2006)

Kali Aazis +1 I have a set and love the fit, sometimes I will end up driving off from the trail head with them still on, after a while I don't notice I am wearing them.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

I wear these on every ride:

2013 POC Joint VPD Knee Protectors - Competitive Cyclist









They have certainly saved me from injury in many crashes, and I find them easy to pedal in. Most So Cal rides have a minimum of 1-2k feet of climbing, and these are no problem on the way up or down. I suspect they'd be great in the enduro application.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

robncircus said:


> I wear these on every ride:
> 
> 2013 POC Joint VPD Knee Protectors - Competitive Cyclist
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rob. How do they fit ie do they run large, true to size? I might have a pair I can try to see how they agree with me :thumbsup:


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the POC's as well. They seem to fit pretty accurate to size. Troy Lee makes a reall nice affordable lightweight set too. I use them for elbows, but the knees seem nice as well.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

I ended up getting the IXS Slope EVOs, as they were cheap. Figured it would not be an expensive mistake if they did not work for me.

In any case, they arrived today. Fit is good, and construction seems to be top notch. Will give them a try this weekend. Hopefully they will not be needed, but I can at least report on their pedalability.

Thanks for all suggestions :thumbsup:


----------



## schwing_ding (Oct 3, 2005)

Funny, I have both the Kyle Straits an the G-form. I have been looking at other pads.

I tried the Troy Lee Shock Doctor knee/shin combo, but had rub issues with a seam and my knee. I know lots of others who use them. Too bad for me, but may be an option for you. I still use their elbow/forearm version, and they have been perfect. Though after a year of use they are starting to loose elasticity and migrate down in the rough.

The G-form are what I would call XC pads. You can pedal in them all day, and they will take the edge off. I have grazed rocks in them, and some slide outs. I don't know how they would hold up in a big slide. i.e. Would they stay in place? The other issue is that of a puncture. We are in the desert, so lots of things will poke through then such as an agave plant.

The Straits are what I used in my one and only enduro race so far. They tend to wear my knees raw due to abrasion. Other than that, they pedal fine. Because they have the upper straps, unlike the Troy Lee that I tried, I can apply some chamois lube in the area to help mitigate. Also I slid them down to the ankles and rotated them so the bulk of the pads was facing out for any extended pedaling or climbs. Come timed section, or if you know you are generally riding in an area where they may come in handy, simply slide them back into place and go. I have hit the ground wearing these at 20+ MPH doing some DH stuff, and they didn't budge. They didn't shred or bust out afterwards either. There is plastic between the other cover and foam inner so they should fair better fending off penetration situations. You never really know with agave though as I have heard of it punching through carbon DH toe plates.

I have been looking at the POC VPD2s as an option which would provide the best protection to pedaling fit. Haven't tried them yet though. No one has them to try on, so maybe a place with a good return policy is in order.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I am liking the IXS Slope Evos so far. They seem to be a good fit, with minimal discomfort (for me, at least).

I have managed to try on a set of POC VPD2s. They fit really well. Will get to try them on a ride soon, I hope. Will let you know how they work.


----------

